# Germany 2. Bundesliga 13.12.



## jack7845 (Dec 13, 2009)

Date: 13.12.09
Game: Bielefeld - Berlin
Tipp: 1
Stake: 5/10
Odd: 1.69 (betfair)

Bielefeld is much better than Union and has more quality in the squad.
Mosquera (union, striker) is not fit after his injury and I think he will play only a few minutes.
Union miss also: Dogan (middlefield) and Benyamina (striker)

Bielefeld out: Lamey -> after his 5. yellow card
Bielefeld has the best defense in the 2. Bundesliga.

H2H:

2003/2004  27. Spieltag  	Arminia Bielefeld     	-  	1. FC Union Berlin  	2:1
2001/2002 	10. Spieltag 	Arminia Bielefeld    	- 	1. FC Union Berlin 	4:1 

Last home results Bielefeld:

Alemannia Aachen   	 1:0 
Energie Cottbus   	 2:0 
TSV 1860 München   	 0:1   	 

Last away results Union:

Alemannia Aachen   	 4:1 
Karlsruher SC   	         2:3 
FC St. Pauli   	         0:3 

Good luck!


----------



## gavind (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Jack, any more of these tips for this year yet? I was looking to place just some small bets.


----------

